# showing off my latest hedgie find



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Baltic amber from Latvia


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is stunning! It is one of the prettiest hedgie pieces I've seen, it makes me want to start a collection


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I want one!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Hedgieonboard said:


> That is stunning! It is one of the prettiest hedgie pieces I've seen, it makes me want to start a collection


i really like amber. hedgehog + amber is a true find for me.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

ebay?
That's so cute!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

tie-dye hedgie said:


> ebay?


yep. someone gotta block ebay for me.


----------

